# Which Transformer for my Trolley?????



## Rev Ron (Mar 20, 2021)

I run a trolley back and forth on 24ft of straight track in my barber shop. I purchased the trolley and transformer used: 50030/110. Lately the trolley starts and stops and looks like it's struggling to move. I cleaned the tracks, oiled everything but to no avail. I then ran a handcart on the track and the same thing happened thus I deduce it is not the vehicle but something else. I suspect the transformer but I'm not too good at this type of thing. 

So... I'm purchasing a multimeter to begin testing the transformer and anything else to try and get an answer. I found a website that shows and explains how to do this. 

Question: For my application, and if I need to replace the transformer, what is a proper size, type, wattage, voltage to buy? I see all kinds online the most being the 5003/110 which is available on Ebay but not much else. 

Any advice?

Rev


----------

